# New Fuel Lines



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m planning to replace all of my fuel lines from tank to motor. Any particular brands y’all are liking these days? Seeings how I have a Yamaha 90 2s I only feed non-ethanol gasoline. Also, no current fuel related problems, but some of what I’m seeing are OEM or very close to it I believe.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I am a fan of Goodyear's Type A1 marine grade fuel line. Thicker walls.
A lot of trouble to run fuel line from the back to the front so spend the little extra on the good quality, IMO



Surffshr said:


> I’m planning to replace all of my fuel lines from tank to motor. Any particular brands y’all are liking these days? Seeings how I have a Yamaha 90 2s I only feed non-ethanol gasoline. Also, no current fuel related problems, but some of what I’m seeing are OEM or very close to it I believe.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't noticed a huge difference in brands, but I try to keep with A1 fuel lines.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Good Year A1!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to any decent marine hardware store with a sample of your fuel line (fuel lines come in different diameters...). What you're looking for isn't brand specific - but it will be rated "USCG TYPE A-1, ACOL RATED" and those markings will be printed on the hose almost continuously... 

Avoid any un-marked fuel lines (you'll see them at big box stores in complete lines ready to go, with fuel bulb included...). They're absolute junk and will cause you problems sooner rather than later... These days one of the most important features in any fuel line is that ACOL rating since alcohol in fuel will destroy ordinary older fuel lines over time...

Hope this helps and thank heavens we have the Coast Guard keeping fuel line makers honest... By the way, the best fuel bulb available anywhere is the one sold by BRP. I've know marine techs for other brands that will use them in preference to Merc, Yammie, etc.

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> I’m planning to replace all of my fuel lines from tank to motor. Any particular brands y’all are liking these days? Seeings how I have a Yamaha 90 2s I only feed non-ethanol gasoline. Also, no current fuel related problems, but some of what I’m seeing are OEM or very close to it I believe.


Good plan to replace all fuel lines and primer bulb after purchasing an older skiff, especially if you can not see the hose identification.


----------

